# Next Slow Spokes DFW Ride at River Legacy Park



## Fattirefan (Aug 21, 2013)

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser bicycle club wants you… to enjoy a Cruiser Bicycle Ride on Sunday, September 8, 2013, 10:30-AM - River Legacy Park, Arlington, TX.

The “Slow Spokes DFW” cruiser club invites all fans of cruiser style bicycles (beach cruisers, vintage balloon tires, rat-rod bikes, kustom bikes, etc.) to join them for a cruiser bike ride on Sunday, September 8, 2013 at 10:30 AM.  Riders will enjoy riding the trails at the popular River Legacy Park in Arlington, TX.

River Legacy Park has been described as a 1,300-acre oasis along the Trinity River.  The ride is family-friendly and suitable for all abilities.  We will ride the trail eastward to the end and back.  Most of the trail is shaded by a canopy of trees.  The round trip distance is 11.7 miles and should be about one and a half hours of riding time.

The address is 703 NW Green Oaks Boulevard, Arlington, TX  76006 (at the intersection of NW Green Oaks Boulevard and Margaret Drive).  Upon entering the park, Margaret Drive becomes “Rose-Brown-May Parkway.”  Follow Rose-Brown-May Parkway around to the left and meet in the parking lot in front of the playground.

Please come out and make it the best Slow Spokes DFW ride ever!  To cool off after the ride, fresh water melon will be provided.

For more information, please contact the Slow Spokes DFW Cruiser Club at: slowspokes.dfw@gmail.com  (“Slow Spokes DFW” is also on Facebook).


----------



## Fattirefan (Sep 4, 2013)

*Slow Spokes DFW cruiser club is riding Sunday, September 8th*

Reminder - the Slow Spokes DFW cruiser club is riding this Sunday, September 8th at River Legacy Park in Arlington, TX. Come on out and ride with us if you can. It's a great opportunity to get some seat time riding your favorite crusier and meet some great people with a similar passion for bicycles. "Stay Cruis'n My Friend."


----------



## jerrykr (Sep 15, 2013)

It was a Great Ride with a Great Group of People.  

Some really nice cruiser bikes showed up.

Here's a Ride Video.  Hope you enjoy it and show up for the next ride in Oct.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tCXQECJmHs&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share

.


----------

